# how do you get photos into photoshop 6?



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I just downloaded it from a link from here, but how do I get my photos into it??


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't have Photoshop (any version...I use Paint Shop)....but I'm guessing if you click File, then Open and navigate to the folder where the photo is stored it will work. 

If you're looking to have access to all of your photos via some sort of organizer in Photoshop, some one with experience in it will have to answer.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

If you mean PhotoPlus 6 ....yes, you click file, new and navigate to your photo...

It is really similar to Paint shop in it's layout.


----------

